# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  رحلة رائعة الى المدينة المنورة

## هدوء عاصف

*


كل ما تود معرفته عن مدينة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ستجده هنا ان شاء الله
وسأعتبر هذا الموضوع من أجمل وأرقى مواضيعي في هذا المنتدى وارجو من العلي القدير ان ينفع به جميع المسلمين






هي مأوى ومثوى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
ارض الخصب والنماء و التمر والماء..
واحدة من اعرق المدن في التاريخ واحدى محطات التجارة الزاهرة في الجزيرة العربية..






- تقع المدينة فيغرب المملكة العربية السعودية تتدرج قليلا في الاتجاه الشمالي 
على بعد 447 كم عن مكة المكرمة ، و425 كم عن جدة ..
يحدها من الشمال جبل احد ومن الشمال الغربي جبل سلع
ومن الجنوب الغربي جبل عير وتكتـنفها من جهة الشرق والغرب حرتان 
هما حرة واقم وحرة الوبرة ( الحرة هي الحجارة البركانية السوداء)..









شاع اسم يثرب قديما حيث وجد في نقوش وكتابات تاريخية قديمة
ولم يرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتسميتها يثرب
لانه لمح معنى التثريب (وهو اللوم والتوبيخ) فغيراسمها وسماها المدينة،
وبعد قدومه اليها من مكة اصبح اسمها مدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،
كما انها عرفت باسماء اخرى كثيرة منها:
طيبة، طابة، المسكينة، العذراء، الجابرة، المحببة ، الناجية ، المباركة، الدار الايمان.... الخ..





**




**








جبل احد 


جبل الملائكة


جبل الرماه 


جبل الراية ويعرف بجبل الثور يقع خلف جبل أحد 
وهو جبل صغير أسمر اللون كأنه ثور رابض



جبل سلع أوجبل سوق المدينة التي خطها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وبه كهف بني حرام وهو الكهف الذي كان ينام فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم محروساً 
أيام غزوة الخندق..





حرة واقم 



وحرة الوبرة 


و( الحرة هي الحجارة البركانية السوداء)




وادي بطحان


وادي العقيق " الوادي المبارك "



وادي الروحاء


استراح به الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فقد مر به الرسول ثلاث مرات متوجه لغزوة بدر
و الثانية في طريقه لفتح مكة و الأخيرة في طريقه لحجة الوداع..

وادي قناة


وادي رانوناء 






تضم المدينة المنورة مجموعة كبيرة من المساجد الاثرية 
غير ان اكثرها قد زال واندثر مع مرور الايام
واهم تلك المساجد..

المسجد النبوي الشريف


ويضم قبر الرسول الاعظم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أسس بنيانه النبي الكريم صلوات الله تعالى وسلامه عليه 
معالم المسجد النبوي الشريف عبر التاريخ..
• المقصورة الشريفة
• قبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصاحبيه • القبة الخضـــراء
• الروضة الشريفة • الحجرة النبوية الشريفة 
• بيت السيدة فاطمة الزهراء• قباب المسجد النبوي الشريف
• المآذن والمنارات • الحصوات والبئر والشجرة
• الإسطوانات أو الأعمدة • المظلات المتحركة..


مسجد قباء أول مسجد بني في الإسلام 




البقيع (بقيع الغرقد)


مسجد القبلتين وهو من معالم المدينة المنورة المتميزة 


مسجد الميقات ويعرف بمسجد الشجرة


مسجد ذي الحليفة



السبع مساجد


وهي مجموعة مساجد صغيرة ومعها مسجد القبلتين الذي يبعد عنها كيلو مترين تقريباً 
وهذه المساجد على التوالي من الشمال إلى الجنوب هي :
• مسجد الفتح • مسجد سلمان الفارسي
• مسجد أبي بكر الصديق • مسجد عمر بن الخطاب
• مسجد علي بن أبي طالب • مسجد فاطمة



مسجد الجمعة



مسجد المصلى الغمامة


مسجد العنبرية


مسجد عرفات






دار ابي ايوب الانصاري 
دار الحسن بن زيد بن الحسن بن علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه



بئر عروه و أبيار علي






مقبرة البقيع والتي تضم ( مقابر زوجات النبي مقابر ابناء وبنات النبي مقابر اهل بيت النبوة 
مقابر بني هاشم ،مقابر اصحاب النبي)





ثنية الوداع ، ثنية عثعث ، ثنية الشريد.




كان مقر الكُتّاب بالمساجد أو في منزل صاحب الكُتّاب.
وكان بالمدينة كتاتيب خاصة بالبنين وكتاتيب خاصة بالبنات..


**






**





حيث ان المدينة وجهة كل المعتمرين والزائرين للمسجد النبوى
هناك بعض اسماء اسواق المدينة المنورة الأسواق القديمة
التى كانت موجودة بالمدينة قبل إزالتها لصالح توسعة المسجد النبوي ومن اشهرها..

 - سوق جوة المدينة 
أو(سوق الحدرة )وهذا السوق كا ن يشتهر ببيع الأقمشة 
حتى أن البعض كان يطلق عليه إسم سوق القماشة 
 - سوق الصاغة
وهم الذين كانوا يبعون المشغولات الذهبيه والفضيه والمجوهرات 
 - سوق العطارين 
الذين يبيعون العطور والبهارات والأعشاب الطبية..
 - سوق شارع العينية
وهو أشهر من نار على علم ونظرا لسعته وكثرة محلاته
فقد اصبح بمقياس هذ العصر السوق المركزى للمدينة
 - سوق كومة حشيفة 
وهذا السوق قد تخصص في بيع الخضار والفواكه والجزارة وبعض البقالات الصغيرة 
وقد كان يطلق على هذاالسوق إسم (سوق العجزة والكسلانين)
لأن المعروض في محلاته أشياء محدوده وبكميات قليلة
سرعان ما تنتهي نظرا لصغرو ضيق المحلات..
 - سوق القفاصة 
وفي هذا السوق كانت تصنع الأقفاص للطيور والدواجن والسرر
وبعض الأشياء الأ خرى مثل الطاولات التى يوضع عليها الخبز 
لتنقل من الفرن إلى مكان بيعه في سوق العياشة وجميعها كانت تصنع من جريد النخل..
 - سوق الشروق 
كإسمه فإن جميع الباعة فيه هم من نجد وقد كان من عادة أهل المدينة
يطلقون على كل من قدم من شرق 
وفي هذا السوق كان يباع فيه العبي والمشالح الرجالية والمدس الشرقية والأ شمغة..

هذي بعض الصور القديمة اللي لقيناها وبعضها جديد 





















 وأهم شي سوق التمـــــــــــــــور بالمدينة..








وهى عبارة عن قطع متعددة منها 
 - السديرية او( السدرية )وهى عبارة عن قطعة من الملابس مصنوعة من البوال 
ترتدى على الجزء العلوى من الجسم قصيرة تصل الى الوسط او اطول قليلا 
اكمامها قصيرة وفتحة امامية تقفل بالازارير والازارير مصنوعة من البلاستيك 
او من الذهب الخالص عند بعض العائلات 

 - الدكة: قطعة من القماش البوال طويلة تتخيط من الطرفين 
وتتزين اطرافها بتطريز رقيق بخيوط حريرية على شكل وردات

- الياقة او الكولة او القبة عالية تشبه الياقات العسكرية ويزين طرفها
بدانتيل رقيق اسمه الفيستو وكمان اطراف الاكمام ومرد الازارير تتزين بالفيستو ..
 - السروال(البنطلون) القطعة التانية ويتلبس طبعا على الجزء السفلى من الجسم 
والسروال يستخدم فى خياطته القماش البفته او السليطى 
 - الكورته عبارة عن فستان منزلى زى السديرية وله فتحة امامية
وتزين وأكمام طويلة تضيق بالتدريج حتى تصل للكف 
 - القطعة التحتانية (السفلية)فهى عبارةجونلة ببنسات وسيعة 
وتتخيط مع الجزء العلوى فتعطى فستان كامل او كورته كاملة..







تعتبر من التقاليد الاصيله و القديمه للأسر بالمدينة المنورة المُتبعه في الزواج،
من هذه العادات ليلة الحناء أو الغمرة للعروس والراية للعريس.
 الغمرة.. إن العروس تغمر نفسها باللبس والذهب، حتى لا يظهر شيء من شكلها أمام الحاضرات، 
حيث يقتصر ذلك على الأهل من أهل العروس مثل العمات والخالات والأقارب من الدرجة الأولى.
ليلة حناها أو غمرتها ترتدي لباسا واسعا وفضفاضا، وتغطي رأسها بطرحه، 
وتتزين بالذهب، فيما تغطي وجهها بالذهب الخالص وهو ما يسمى "بالبرقع"
في ليله الغمرة تضع الحناء على اليدين والأرجل، وتظهر للأهل والمعازيم 
من الأقارب على طبيعتها من حيث الماكياج الخفيف والشعر المسدول على الأكتاف.
وللعريس نصيب أيضا من العادات الشعبية، ومن هذه العادات "الراية" التي اندثرت،
وتظهر أحيانا بصورة قليلة، وهي أن تقيم أم العريس ليه الراية،
وفيها ترفع علما أخضر على سطح منزلها أو على مدخل المنزل ابتهاجا بزواج ابنها،وإعلانا للزواج.
وعن الراية "ليلة الراية عادة شعبية تتكفل بها أم العريس،
وفيها تقيم حفل عشاء بمنزلها، يجتمع فيه الأهل والأقرباء، 
وبعد العشاء ترقص الفتيات على الأهازيج الشعبية..








**




**




 اشتهرت منطقة المدينة المنورة قديما وحديثا ببعض الالعاب الشعبية وعلى مر العصور منها..

 - لعبة الزير 
وهذا الزير عبارة زير من الفخار تغطى فوهتة بجلد جمل مدبوغ
يترك ذلك الجلد حتى يجف فإذا ضرب عليه بعد جفافه بعصى أو ماشابهه
أعطى صوتا مدويا يسمع من بعيد..
 - الرديح
وهي الالعاب الشعبية الفلكلورية
تشبه لعبة الزير ولكن لايستخدم لوحده بل يصاحبه مجموعه من الطيران..



 - لعبة الكبت 
وفيها اللاعبون ينقسمون إلى فريقين ويوضع خط فاصل في نصف مساحة مكان اللعب 
وهذه اللعبة تعتمد على سرعة الحركة وليس فيها غير المحاورة 
وعدم تمكين المهاجم من الفريق الآخر لمس فرد من الفريق المواجه..


 - لعبة البربر 
وهذه اللعبة كانت تؤدى بالرجل اليمنى يتم وضع قطعة صغيرة
مستديرة من الفخار في الأرض وتوضع حفر صغيرة معينة
في أماكن متفرقة من الملعب ثم يقوم اللاعب بدفع القطعه 
إلى أحد حفر الملعب بقدمة اليمنى بعد أن يرفع قدمة اليسرى إلى الركبة..


 - لعبة البرجوت 
وهي على شكل حبات مصنوعة من الزجاج الملون
ثم يبدأ اللاعب أو اللاعبون في حفر حفرتين أو ثلاث حفر صغيرة في الأرض
بين كل حفرة وحفرة مسافة متعارف عليها ثم يبدأ اللاعب 
بمحاولةإسقاط البرجوت في نبل من بين أصابعة..


 - لعبة الكبوش 
وهي العظام التي تأتي بين مفاصل أرجل الأغنام
يأتي اللاعب وزميله ويخطون دائرة على الأرض ويقف الإثنان على مسافة متفق عليها
ثم يصوب الذي فاز بالأولوية بالبرس صف الكبوش المرصوصة
داخل الدائرة فإن أخرجت الضربة شئ منها عن الدائرة عد كسبا له وأعيد رص الباقي..

 - لعبة المزويقة(المدوان)
وهي عبارة عن قطعة من الخشب مخروطية الشكل في الذيل الرفيع 
فيه مسمار قصير ليدور علية المدوان وطريقة اللعب أن يلف الخيط 
على المدوان لفا متلاحقا ثم يحذف به ليفلت من الحبل ويدور
إذ يحاول المتابرون كل منهم كسر مزويقة الآخر..


 لعبة الزقطة
وهـي تجمع عدة حصوات صغيرة تمارس بوجود اثنين او ثلاثة اشخاص
ترفع احد الحصوات عاليا وفي اثناء ارتفاعها تلتقط حصاة من الباقيات عـلى الارض.. وهـكذا..


كما اشتهرت المدينة المنورة قديما وحديثا بلعبة / المزمار..
وهي لعبة يزاولها الكبار في السن والشباب وتتكون في الغالب من ثلاث طبلات
وكانت تزاول هذه اللعبة إما في الحارة أوخارجها ويتم اشعال نارا لأن أغلب ما يكون اللعب ليلا
كما أنه إذا تراخى جلد الطبل قربوه من النار ليشتد ويحسن صوته
ويبقى من يريد اللعب واقفا في الحلقة وفي يد كل منهم عصاة فيسمونها الشون
فإذا بدأ النشيد نزل إثنان من اللاعبون وأخذا يرقصان دائرين حول النارملوحين بعصاتهما 
على طريقة أتقنوها منهم من برع فيهاوهذه اللعبة لها مخاطرها اذا اشتد وطيسها..






ومن المهن التي عُرفت في المدينة المنورة 

السقاية


صناعة الفخار من الطين الذي يجلب من وادي العاقول
وتصنع منه الأزيار والدوارق والشراب والأواني الفخارية وبأشكال وأحجام مُختلفة




- الخرازة والنحاسة والخياطة والصباغة والحدادة 



فضلاً عن الصناعات المِهنية كصياغة الذهب والمُجوهرات 


وصناعة الُعُقل والصناعات المنزلية التي تحيكها أي النساء 
الماهرات كغزل الصوف وصناعات السلال والحصير 
والقفاف وغيرها.








تشتهر المدينة المنورة بعاداتها في المأكل والمشرب
وتحتفظ بخصوصية في المذاق وتنوع في الأطعمة و 
عرف عن أهل المدينة إكرام الضيف
كما أن المنطقة تزخر بكم من الأكلات الشعبية التي توارثها أهل المدينة 
حتى أن لكل فصل وجبات خاصة به ناهيك عن تميز السفرة المدينية 
في رمضان وما تحويه من اصناف متنوعة وكان اهم شي التمر..


كما تشتهر المنطقة بالحلويات المدينية منها ما يحضر في البيوت 
ومنها ما تنتجه أسواقها ومن ذلك
(الحيسة عبارة عن تمر معجون يخلط مع الدقيق المحمص)
- اللحوح يشبه عجينة الكريب المشبك-
اللبنية- حمام البر- المنفوش- الهريسة-
حلوى النارجين- وغيرها)..
 - الايدامات والبف المديني
- الكبسات و يحضر الأرز بمسميات متنوعة منها (العربي السليق)






وتلقى اكلات المنطقة الشعبية وحلوياتها رواجا كبيرا خاصة من زوار المنطقة على مدار العام.



**






























 اتمنى ان تكونوا فد استمتعتهم في اركان  {المـديـنـهـ الـمـنـورهـ} 
 تقبلو ودي وحترامي...,
**
*

----------


## دليلة

الله لايحرمنا زيارتها......... يسلموو هدوء رائع كعادتكــ

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يجزيك الف خير هدوء 
بالفعل من افضل المواضيع

----------


## اليتيم العماني

المدينة من الأماكن المقدسة عند المسلمين .

----------


## brushzone

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------

